# Tank or line-fed Bianca ?



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi all,

first of all please accept my apologies if this subject/topic has been touched upon before; i did do several "forum-searches" but couldn't find what i was looking for. So it's a simple newby question from me....my new Bianca arrives anyday soon and i'm curious as to which way to feed said beast with water.....do i use the tank/reservoir or do i plumb it into the water-mains ????

Is there any advantages by using one method compared to the other ? i.e. pressure-profiling, pre-infusion (line vs tank) etc. etc. ....i can go with either option; just curious as to which will give me "more bang for my puck" (pun intended) or enjoyment/pleasure/most out of my machine ? ....btw i'm not afraid to learn/experiment....just didn't want to go cutting holes in the kitchen worktop just yet as i was curious as to your advice/experiences on which (in your opinion) was best/better and why.

Many thanks in advance....Darren.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's all down to your water that your going to use. OK so Bolton.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Jony,

many thanks for the reply; i'm led to believe that the water is "soft" around here, so no water softener is required...or is this not the case (newbie here) ?

Has anyone got any answers to the OP ? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> first of all please accept my apologies if this subject/topic has been touched upon before; i did do several "forum-searches" but couldn't find what i was looking for. So it's a simple newby question from me....my new Bianca arrives anyday soon and i'm curious as to which way to feed said beast with water.....do i use the tank/reservoir or do i plumb it into the water-mains ????
> 
> ...


 The machines is flow profiling , the water is regulated by the paddle, don't think of it like pressure profiling where you need line or tank pressure.

The paddle and where it is set will deliver a flow of water , the pressure this achieves at the puck is a result of that in combination with the resistance of the puck.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> The machines is flow profiling....don't think of it like pressure profiling where you need line or tank pressure....


 Ahhhhh i see 😀, so plumbing it in will make no difference then on a Bianca....many thanks for your reply.

Well that's one job less to do; it'll also keep the significant other happy by not drilling holes in her kitchen-desktop.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

how you getting on with the Bianca if you dont mind me asking? Im spying up one as my next machine


----------

